# HELP! I've had my dwarf hamster for about a week and how do I tame her



## Gavrian Horner (Jan 6, 2021)

So I recently bought a Winter White Dwarf Hamster about a week ago, I named her Alice, and she isn't scared of me anymore, she'll run around her cage, run on the wheel, eat and drink, etc, but every time I try to gently pet her, she runs away or will nibble on my finger, she won't hiss or anything, so I cannot tell if she's biting me or she's just nibbling. I attached a photo of her cage, they are connected cages. If anybody could give me some tips or some info I would appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Unfortunately those cages are way too small even connected together.

All hamsters need a cage that's 80x50cm. They don't need levels and they don't climb, they're land dwellers. They're also burrowers and need at least 6 inches of bedding. 

Also an 8 inch wheel and plenty of places to hide. Small cardboard boxes and cardboard tubes are perfect.  

If you don't bleed it's not a bite. Hamsters also don't bite for no reason. She's just testing you to see if you're food, friend or foe.  

I have only been able to 'pet' one of my hamsters. It depends on them so don't take it personally. 

Try offering food like seeds to her. Associate yourself with something positive. Take your time and keep taming sessions short but frequent. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

To tame a hamster you have to be slow and patient. In my opinion dwarfs are harder to tame than syrians as they are more energetic and are less of a ‘cuddly’ pet. But it is not impossible. I would start by putting your hand in her cage with a treat on your palm. See if Alice comes to take it. If not just do this every night (don’t get your hamster out in the day) until she takes it. You can start by slowly trying to pick her up and get her used to being lifted. But she might not ever just happily sit in your hand, she might want to go and play. As Engel98 said, you must get a bigger cage, I suggest the ikea detolf or the zoozone 1/2.


----------

